# Tool list



## GBtimex (Dec 2, 2012)

Control Booth,

Boy do I have a fun project. When asked by my boss what I needed to successfully run my current show over the long term I said "A TD and a full time Assistant Stage Manager". That was met with an very fast "No, not possible, can't be done, we have a mechanic shop here and staff use them". Well a week later we had a scenic element break and since he was in the space I asked if he would be willing to pitch in to help.... 


Long story short I now get a full set of tools for my theatre. 

Since I am still running shows and trying to make sure I can have the next show (people get sick/injured here quite often so we have to redo 1/3 of the show from time to time) I am having trouble getting a list together. 


Here is my question:


Is there a good Tool list online somewhere for a what should be in a theatre? 


I know that every space is different and ours is no exception. We are a box truss space, no Fly system though we do have roll drops and Kabuki's, quite a few moving lights, lots of metal/fiber glass props, areial silks, we don't have any wood in the show but I still know I need drill bits and things related to wood work (minus a lathe).

Is there a general list you can send me too? I can always weed out what I don't need.

Thanks yall,

GBTimex


----------



## JLNorthGA (Dec 2, 2012)

Might I suggest looking in the articles section of the Wiki - Scene Shop, Tools and Equipment - ControlBooth

That would be a start. Secure tool storage is a must - or they walk.


----------



## GBtimex (Dec 2, 2012)

OOOOH Good place to start indeed!

Thanks,

GBtimex


----------

